

Voxel Quest: Soft Spherical Brush - muyuu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4-Ko_8A7c0

======
muyuu
Someone on Twitch asked Gavan to create a spherical brush.

Related:

[http://www.twitch.tv/gavanw/](http://www.twitch.tv/gavanw/)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-
quest](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-quest)

Last week on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8438690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8438690)

